# Interferencias electromagneticas LED?



## Tachenk (Ene 21, 2014)

Hola, pregunta muy escueta.
¿Puede un foco led de 3 x 3 W, total 12W alimentado por C.A. 12V por tranformador analogido de alogena , producir interferencias en aparatos de radio.?
Mi opinión es que no, que debería ser producida por el transformador, pero al cambio de lampara alógena a lampara led, si produce interferencia en aparato de radio a un metro de distancia y antes no. 


Un saludo,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 21, 2014)

Hola caro tachenk tente agregar en paralelo con los LEDs un capacitor de 100nF de poliester metalizado o Milar.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Tachenk (Ene 21, 2014)

Gracias.


----------



## chclau (Ene 21, 2014)

puede ser que sea debido a que la lampara de LED conduce en el semiciclo positivo solamente, causando ruido?

Si pones dos lamparas de LED en antiparalelo, no se resuelve el problema?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 21, 2014)

Un esquema estaría bien.
Porque según lo que dices, si pones lo leds en alterna sin mas seguramente vivirán poco.
Definir mejor "interferencias" también estaría bien; todos los equipos electrónicos emiten, unos  mas y otros menos y depende a que frecuencia sea tu interferencia.

De todos modos se averigua pronto; enciendes el led y miras si hay interferencias, apagas y vuelves a mirar


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 21, 2014)

Amigo bueno seguramente al LED como lo describes no sólo debe ser LED, sino que alberga en su interior un driver/convertidor que es el causante.


----------



## Tachenk (Ene 21, 2014)

Gracia por la respuestas,


> Un esquema estaría bien.


 Es que no hay circuito, simple trafo de dicroica (220-12V) sin mas a la lampara con conexión  MR16   de tres tres leds en serie de 3W 3,3V   con una simple R limitadora 2W 3 Oh dentro para bajar los 12 VAC a los 10V +_ sin  mas. 



> Porque según lo que dices, si pones lo leds en alterna sin mas seguramente vivirán poco.


 Ya,.. es una simple prueba practica para ver hasta donde llegan, ver lúmenes y poco mas. 



> Definir mejor "interferencias


 Pues no se, lo dicho en el titulo, interferencia electromagnética que afecta a  un simple transistor a pilas, no a la red. 



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo bueno seguramente al LED como lo describes no sólo debe ser LED, sino que alberga en su interior un driver/convertidor que es el causante.


 Lo dicho, no hay nada, sola la R y los tres leds.

Que me me fabricado y montado ya varios sistemas de iluminación con Leds de todas potencias, desde 1 W a los de 100W , casi todos con limitador de tensión, y nunca , jamas me ha ocurrido que un led hiciera esto, y menos  con  estas potencias tan pequeñas y afectando a un aparato a mas de un metro de distancia.
Cualquier transistor o  radio cerca de un simple trafo analogico o digital se ve afectado.
Voy a cambiarle el trafo , por un dimmer en regulable en  condiciones, y alimentarle directamente con 10V CC , eliminando lan R. que lleva. 
Ya contare porque esto es muy raro.

¿No sera que como es chino, me han metido dentro una radio-camara espía por satélite?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 21, 2014)

Yo de pleno de acuerdo con Don Gudino Roberto Duberlin ,pero me recuerdo a muchos años atraz de una fuente de alimentaciõn DC mui mui sinples utilizada para alimentar un radio AM que generava un ruido mui molesto de 60Hz en lo artopalante quando una emissora era sintonizada y no era riple en lo DC porque lo capacitor electrolitico tenia un valor demasiado de capacitancia , despues de mucha luta con ese problema la soluciõn fue agregar un capacitor de 100nf poliester metalizado en paralelo con los diodos de rectificaciõn y listo , problema quitado , la rectificaciõn de los diodos de algun modo generava RF modulada en 60Hz interferindo en la recepciõn de AM.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2014)

Tachenk dijo:


> . . . ¿No sera que como es chino, me han metido dentro una radio-camara espía por satélite?



 ¿ Estas seguro que dentro *NO* hay una fuente conmutada ?, ¿ Fotos ?


----------



## Tachenk (Ene 21, 2014)

Esta explicación si me convence, la veo mas lógica.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 21, 2014)

Tachenk dijo:


> Gracia por la respuestas,
> 
> ¿No sera que como es chino, me han metido dentro una radio-camara espía por satélite?


Bueno si es possible yo no se , pero no dudo que pueda tener algun software espía camuflados en Pen-drivers chinos nuevos ,ja,ja,ja,ja,ja,ja.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Tachenk (Ene 21, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Estas seguro que dentro *NO* hay una fuente conmutada ?, ¿ Fotos ?




:cabezon::cabezon:
pss:No, no lo estoy, porque si la lleva. 
Siento el error, había desarmado la lampara que no era, punto negativo para mi. 

Tengo un pupurri de lamparas que ya no se ni las que son, ni las que no son... de las que destripo 
La que comentaba era un invento mio de hace mucho tiempo para probar por lo barato para ahorrar las  fuente. 
De todas formas es la primera lampara con fuente integrada que me da interferencias a tanta distancia. 
Gracias a todos por las molestias.


----------



## pastor007 (Feb 1, 2014)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Yo de pleno de acuerdo con Don Gudino Roberto Duberlin ,pero me recuerdo a muchos años atraz de una fuente de alimentaciõn DC mui mui sinples utilizada para alimentar un radio AM que generava un ruido mui molesto de 60Hz en lo artopalante quando una emissora era sintonizada y no era riple en lo DC porque lo capacitor electrolitico tenia un valor demasiado de capacitancia , despues de mucha luta con ese problema la soluciõn fue agregar un capacitor de 100nf poliester metalizado en paralelo con los diodos de rectificaciõn y listo , problema quitado , la rectificaciõn de los diodos de algun modo generava RF modulada en 60Hz interferindo en la recepciõn de AM.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.


Muy bien lo  de Daniel Lopes ,y agrego lo de las soldaduras frias que se comporatan como un diodo ,se produce en estas una juntura espacial como la de los diodos ,generando ruido blanco tambien y del peor .


----------



## BrunoARG (Feb 5, 2014)

pastor 007, cómo es eso de que las soldaduras frías actúan como diodos o generan ruido blanco?


----------



## Tachenk (Feb 5, 2014)

Pues a lo mejor por el mini chisporroteo que se prueda producir.


----------



## pastor007 (Feb 6, 2014)

BrunoARG dijo:


> pastor 007, cómo es eso de que las soldaduras frías actúan como diodos o generan ruido blanco?


Bueno Bruno ya de echo las junturas espaciales de diodo y transistores generan algo de ruido blanco ,si entiendes lo que es una juntura espacial ,veras que esta juntura se puede producir tranquilamente en una soldadura fria esta es una soldaura que esta practicamente partida como para darte un ejemplo osea esta separada por una especie de oxido que corrumpe la conduccion natural del elemento es ahi donde se produce la juntura espacial .


----------



## vrainom (Feb 6, 2014)

Tachenk dijo:


> Voy a cambiarle el trafo , por un dimmer en regulable en  condiciones, y alimentarle directamente con 10V CC , eliminando lan R. que lleva.



Quizá le estoy predicando al coro, pero por si acaso: es importante que los led sean limitados en corriente, no en voltaje, porque la caída de tensión de un led no es constante ni idéntica entre un led y otro y podría permitir un consumo excesivo que les acorte la vida útil.


----------



## Tachenk (Feb 7, 2014)

vrainom dijo:


> Quizá le estoy predicando al coro, pero por si acaso: es importante que los led sean limitados en corriente, no en voltaje, porque la caída de tensión de un led no es constante ni idéntica entre un led y otro y podría permitir un consumo excesivo que les acorte la vida útil.


Pues tienes razon, pero, esto tambien es aplicable al montaje en paralelo (si es bueno o no montar en paralelo es otro tema..  )

Por este motivo ahora los monto con limitador de tension e intensidad como este, ya montados, me sale mas barato que hacermelo.


----------



## tazma (Ago 29, 2015)

*H*ola*,* *h*e colocado en el garaje tubos led*,* el problema es que ahora cuando los enciendo no puedo escuchar la radio fm por que hacen interferencias *¿ A*lguien sabe como se soluciona *?*
salu2


----------



## Scooter (Ago 29, 2015)

Reclamando al que te vendió esa basura. Que te devuelvan el dinero o que te de unos buenos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 29, 2015)

Hola a todos , caro Don tazma seguramente compraste una basura China , asciende genera luz pero tanbiem una fuerte EMI a punto de molestar la recepción de FM .
Acuerdo con Don Scooter que deves tentar reverter la conpra o canbiar de lampara o en urtimo caso  agregar un filtro tipo duplo PI Grego balanceado ( inductores en las dos lineas) en la linea de alimentación desa lampara . 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tazma (Ago 30, 2015)

si tienes razón basura china pero ya no puedo reclamar  tendre que poner filros


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2015)

Pues que Santa Lucía te ilumine. Sin conocer la naturaleza del ruido vas a tener que dar muuuchos palos de ciego hasta que aciertes. Si es que llegas a acertar.
Tanto es así que yo miraría de desmontar las fuentes y cambiarlas o bien alimentarlos en continua desde una fuente centralizada y decente que te fabriques tu.

Bueno, sabiendo que fastidia la radio, busca filtros en el entorno de la frecuencia de la radio .
Pero claro, puede que lo que emita esté del tubo hacia adentro y no sea al cable, en cuyo caso no va a servir de nada.
Es decir que la fuente tenga unos filtros de entrada estupendos y la línea esté limpia pero no tenga filtros de salida y sean las pistas de los leds lo que emite.
En ese caso el filtro de red no hará nada.


----------



## tazma (Ago 30, 2015)

uff que mal asunto que fuentes me aconsejáis para estos tubos leds


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2015)

Sin saber como están conectados por dentro, ni idea.
Puede ser una sola serie de diodos para casi la tensión de red, puede ser a 12V, o yo que se...


----------



## Bleny (Ago 30, 2015)

Y la radio que es una que esta conectada a la red eléctrica o es la del coche por que no especificas, si es en la red eléctrica podrías ponerle un filtro a la entrada de 230V,

o comprarte una regleta de enchufes con filtro para la radio si es que si esta conectada a la red eléctrica


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2015)

Deberias instalarle Filtros de Línea :

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...QxwIVw4yQCh0pTAEA#tbm=isch&q=filtro++de+linea


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2015)

Pues si. Prueba con una radio a pilas a ver si sigue igual.
Si no hay ruido es que es debido a la red y que le entra por el enchufe.
Si si que hay ruido es que entra por la RF y habrá que ver que es lo que emite. En ese caso iría acercando la antena de la radio a un sitio u otro a ver si vas centrando de donde viene.


----------



## tazma (Ago 30, 2015)

hola bueno la cuestión que me dices scooter esta muy bien 
yo creo que es por RF en mi garaje hay 10 tubos led pero es en los tres últimos que es donde esta la radio fm donde mas interferencias hay


----------



## Scooter (Ago 31, 2015)

Prueba con la radio del coche mismo. Esa no está conectada a la red y te vas haciendo una idea.


----------



## tazma (Ago 31, 2015)

ok scooter    a ver que hace 

hola pues ya comprobé la radio del coche y cuando conecto los tubos led se va la emisora 
salu2


----------



## Bleny (Ago 31, 2015)

Se podría hacer como una jaula de farady alrededor de la fuente de alimentación,o en todo el tubo, con cita para apantallar guitaras, por que casi seguro que el tubo es de plástico ¿no?, y a ver si adivino la marca KDE


----------



## Tachenk (Sep 1, 2015)

Yo he tenido el mismo problema, o bien he cambiado la fuente por otra similar si ya la tenia, o lo que no me ha fallado es hacerle la jaula Farady apantallandola, con cinta cobre auto adhesiva para guitarras que ya venden para ello.
Resuelto en cinco minutos y un €


----------



## tazma (Sep 1, 2015)

hola  a ver si lo entiendo que yo soy muy torpe  lo que comentas es que saque la fuente alimentación del tubo led y la aísle con cinta de cobre adhesiva ???


----------



## Tachenk (Sep 1, 2015)

cinta de cobre adhesiva, porque se vende así para las guitarras eléctricas. 
Es muy común, en BCN encuentras segurisimo casas de instrumentos musicales.
Suele ser de un metro por 50 m/m.


----------



## tazma (Sep 1, 2015)

ok gracias la buscare


----------



## Scooter (Sep 1, 2015)

Supongo que se refiere a que la envuelvas... no se yo si el cobre va a apantallar mucho.
Prueba a ver, empieza por lo fácil, para ir a lo difícil siempre hay tiempo.


----------



## Bleny (Sep 1, 2015)

Serán las paredes de alrededor de la fuente no creo que se buena idea envolver la fuente como si fuera un bocata, 

Pero eso si ten cuidado que es conductora tenlo en cuenta para no hacer cortos
yo encontré cinta de aluminio en la tienda de los chinos también podría valer,


----------



## Scooter (Sep 2, 2015)

Pero el aluminio y el cobre no son ferromagnéticos así que no apatallarán demasiado. Con cinta de hierro mejor [emoji38]
Hay cinta de Al y se ve que de Cu también . la de Al la suelen usar los frigoristas para sellar conductos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2015)

Yo *probaría* , *aislando previamente* , envolver los cables y la plaqueta con rollo de aluminio de cocina , que es mucho mas facil de conseguir , y luego conectarlo a tierra (cable verde y amarillo). 

Saludos !


----------



## tazma (Sep 2, 2015)

ufff esto se complica  si que es dificil esto de las interferencias


----------



## Scooter (Sep 4, 2015)

¿Complicar?
¡¡Si ni hemos empezado!!

Ya te habrá tocado la lotería si con las chorradas que hemos dicho se arregla.


----------



## tazma (Sep 4, 2015)

jeje  estoy por cambiar los trasformadores lo que pasa que no se los que tendría que poner


----------



## Scooter (Sep 5, 2015)

Prueba si con cuatro cosas sencillas y baratas se soluciona y si no ya te lías a mas cosas.

Necesitarías generadores de corriente constante, he visto módulos por ejemplo en dx.com pero no se que tal son de calidad. Yo compré uno para led de 10W y va de cine pero no se si los demás harán lo propio.
Para saber las características habrá que ver como están conectados los leds de los tubos.


----------



## tazma (Sep 7, 2015)

ok a ver si pillo un hueco y me lio con el tema
salu2


----------



## tazma (Abr 15, 2016)

hola a ver si me podeis echar una mano  en el garaje tengo puestos tubos led para la iluminación pero claro si estoy haciendo algo no puedo poner la radio por que si enciendo los led  hace muchas interferencias  me comentaron que al principio de la fuente soldara un condensador lo ice pero nada sigue igual 
cuelgo foto de la fuente que llevan los tubos led


----------



## Scooter (Abr 16, 2016)

Eso es por la fuente que será una porquería.


----------



## printido (Abr 16, 2016)

Se le podria hacer una jaula de faraday a la fuente de tus leds, meterla en un chasis metalico y conectarla a la toma de tierra del edificio.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 17, 2016)

Depende, las antenas pueden ser los cables de salida y entrada...
Busca en el foro, es un tema ya tratado.


----------



## tazma (Abr 17, 2016)

ok muchas gracias


----------



## tecnicdeso (May 10, 2018)

Lo tienes bastante mal. El regulado de tensión de estos tubos no es en corriente contínua, sinó que tiene unos osciladores que controlan el led. Estos osciladores generan una interferencia en una frecuencia, y sus consecutivos harmónicos.

Conectar los leds en corriente contínua  no es mala idea, pero recuerda que el calentamiento de los mismos acorta la vida exponencialmente, y por ello el regulado lo hacen a base de alimentaciones a varios khz, con lo cual evitan parte de ese calentamiento.

Como dicen, ubicar un condensador en la línea de alimentación de cada plafón,  103nf, junto a una ferrita circular, y si es posible darle un par de vueltas para multiplicar el filtrado, puede dar un buen resultado, aunque todo pasa por la calidad.

Es aconsejable comprar producto que cumpla estrictamente la normativa en cuanto a emisiones rf. Incluso así, comprar uno y probarlo con un radio portátil al lado.
Lo barato sale caro, y lo se porqué me ocurre en casa, en ciertas estancias no es posible sintonizar ni una emisora en la radio.

Cuando se lo cuentas a la ferretería de turno no tienen ni idea de esos aspectos, y la gente, en general, busca precio. Por ello acabamos con Basura China mal fabricada.

Da igual que lo pongas todo correcto, como el vecino de arriba o abajo te ponga esas luminarias, ya te ha _embromado_.

Es un problema que se solucionará en breve con la eliminación de la banda de FM y OM. En Noruega son pioneros en el apagado de la banda comercial, en pro de la radio digital en frecuencias mas altas y el DAB.

Los radioaficionados hace muchos años que lo tenemos mal. yo ya desistí de la Radio. Quedan nostálgicos pero en ese campo está todo trillado ya.

Saludos.


----------



## peperc (May 10, 2018)

guau.. no podrias poner foto de marca de ese tubo??
yo queria hacer algo asi pero mas potente, asi puedo interferir  en toda una casa, me habia pedido ese trabajo un amigo que trabja de espia. 

la verdad, si uno busca hacer algo asi a drede, no sabe como ...


----------



## Scooter (May 10, 2018)

Pues es bastante fácil, compras una emisora de la frecuencia que desees y te pones a hablar por ella o pones ruido


----------



## peperc (May 10, 2018)

siendo un poco mas serios con el tema:
cualquier modificacion de la fuente  debes desarmar el tupo primero para ver que tiene adentro, y medio que lo estas rompiendo...
yo calculo que usa muchos leds en serie, hace tiempo desarme uno de esos plafones de embutir y terminaban siendo grupos tipo de 90  V .
muchos en serie asi la corriente es poca....

molestarte en demasiado engendro , NO TE VA deberias d eponer la fuente nueva seguro en el plafond....... y cuando el tubo se te agote y lo quieras cambiar ?? >> desarmar de nuevo todo para anularlo.....
UN PARTO.

te aconsejo que esos tubos lso dejes de lado , para otro lugar , otro uso.
quizas un dia encuentras un sitio donde no se use la radio, y ahi los pones.


mira, aca uno ya hizo todo el trabajo, miralo y veras a donde te metes y si te vale la pena:






podes hacer una fuente a capacitor, de las que aca estan tan habladas y tan criticadas, esa es lineal, no te metera ruido  y quizas la metas en el mismo tubo, solo el puente de diodos el C1 y quizas un electrolitico de filtro .... 
pero fijate primero si es dificil desarmarlo .....
vas a perder tiempo al dope....

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 10, 2018

PD:  por eso es que no encontre solucion facil ( ni otra)  cuando desarme un plafond que queria  DIMMERIZAR....
lo que trae es esa fuente de corriente, especifica , que insiste en mantener la corriente , asiq ue se llevara mal con dimmerizar..
la tensionq ue necesitan esos leds es rara, entre 70 a 90 v .

poner fuente a capacitor NO VA si queres dimerizar, el C1 se lleva mal con los pulsos que manda el dimmmer....

asi que es una triste macana >>> dimmerizar leds se vuelve dificil.


----------



## pandacba (May 10, 2018)

Se han dado cuenta que están respondiendo en un tema que tiene casi tres años de inactividad? que parte de no resucitar muertos no se ha entendido?


----------



## peperc (May 10, 2018)

disculpa, pero yo miro a pagina principal de  FOROS DEELECTRONICA  y miro lso temas..
se supone son los ultimos.

si debo andar mirando las fechas  antes de responder ( que se supone son actuales) ...... sino me como un reto....
ma... a la miercoles, cada vez dan menos ganas de entrar a ver nada aca.
y menos escribir.

por que no ponen algo en el programa de el foro ?? que luego de un año se cierre automaticamente  y listo ??
asi no estan siempre con esa critica desgastante y tonta ??

algo en el programa, que se cierre para nuevas respuestas, y si alguien quiere seguirlo ABRE NUEVO Y SEÑALA EL ENLACE DE DONDE  LO VIO ...

asi y todo , sigo sin entender por que eso de las fechas...


----------



## hugo ceballos jones (Oct 17, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Yo de pleno de acuerdo con Don Gudino Roberto Duberlin ,pero me recuerdo a muchos años atraz de una fuente de alimentaciõn DC mui mui sinples utilizada para alimentar un radio AM que generava un ruido mui molesto de 60Hz en lo artopalante quando una emissora era sintonizada y no era riple en lo DC porque lo capacitor electrolitico tenia un valor demasiado de capacitancia , despues de mucha luta con ese problema la soluciõn fue agregar un capacitor de 100nf poliester metalizado en paralelo con los diodos de rectificaciõn y listo , problema quitado , la rectificaciõn de los diodos de algun modo generava RF modulada en 60Hz interferindo en la recepciõn de AM.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.




Estimado tu respuesta me convence mucho para éste problema pero en realidad estoy confundido con el circuito con los diodos, me podrias ayudar con el circuito esquemático por favor ?


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 17, 2018)

Hola...Lo que Don Daniel Lopes quiere decir es lo de la imagen que adjunto. No necesita mucha explicación. Por cada diodo que tenga el puente rectificador debe agregarse un capacitor en paralelo con cada diodo de 100nF.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## hugo ceballos jones (Oct 18, 2018)

Buenos días estimado , muchísimas gracias por el circuito, muy agradecido, tengo una duda, sería tan amable de ayudarme un poquito ? , las bombillas de mi auto con su conector de  tres pines,  (-) para ambos y dos (+) los cuales (+) corresponde a luz baja, y el otro (+) corresponde a luz alta.
De acuerdo al circuito que me envió tendría que hacer conexión según imagen que le envío yo devuelta adjunto, o tendría que solo hacer conexión del circuito  que usted me envió a ambas entradas en paralelo (+) y el (-).
Agradeciendo por su tiempo, ATTE , Hugo Ceballos Jones.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 18, 2018)

Aclarando....si los focos son de filamento, no necesitan ser alimentados con corriente continua porque no lo necesitan.

Si los focos son LED y esta alimentados con un trasformador de corriente alternada, se debería rectificar la salida de este ya que trabajan en continua(allí si van diodos).

Su esquema esta mal o yo lo interpreto mal ya que esta poniendo en cortocircuito la entrada con la salida del diodo por lo que no tiene sentido que este.

Esta seria alguna de las opciones posibles.



Ric.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 21, 2018)

Los leds solo se pueden controlar por corriente y nunca se pueden poner en paralelo.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 22, 2018)

Scooter dijo:


> Los leds solo se pueden controlar por corriente y nunca se pueden poner en paralelo.



Hola *Scooter*


Son led colocados en la misma capsula para ser alimentados con 12V en un vehículo y sustituir a las antiguas lamparas de filamento de dos elementos en la misma ampolla. 

El sistema de control de la corriente ya esta colocado internamente en la misma por lo que puede ser alimentadas sin consideraciones especiales que son comunes cuando se tiene que alimentar LED.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------

